# Ghost Cat



## AikaCoonCat (Jun 16, 2013)

ghost cat painted on paint tool sai on date of 5.20.2013


----------



## aruna (Jun 15, 2013)

small ghost cat.......


----------



## AikaCoonCat (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes he is.


----------

